# Wayward Wives - How about being your own support community in R?



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Ladies,
The hardest thing I have seen is my own wife's inability to forgive herself and open herself to the love I want to show her because she feels she is not worthy of it and can't forgive herself. I also have friends on here whose wives can't even begin to start reconciling for the same reason. Who would be willing to talk with one another to help each other sort through this? You don't
have to reply here, you can PM me.


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, and I can even help provide conference call capabilities!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe the moderators can offer some ideas as well.


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Mods, any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

